# [RISOLTO]a serve creare una partizione di boot?

## ugaciaka

ma devo proprio creare una partizione di boot avendo installato sull'HD anche windows e alte distro linux?

Lo chiedo perché finita la compilazione del genkernel (che ci mette pochissimo troppo poco mi sa) mi da dei warning che non c'è la suddetta partizione. Dato che sn uscito per tornare a scrivere qua potevo invece andare avanti tranquillo? E' obbligatoria o no questa partizione...no vero? io credo di no dato che ho già un'altra distro linux che se ne occupa per grub.

E devo creare una cartella di boot? perché mi pare che ci sia già...la sto guardando adesso e c'è proprio la boot con i file initramfs e l'immagine del kernel...

Insomma questa parte della guida dove mi obbliga a fare una partizione e creare una cartella per poi montarci la partizione

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

mi sembra una cavolata per chi è nella mia situazione...e volevo sapere se posso evitare in toto questo pezzo

```
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Last edited by ugaciaka on Fri Jul 04, 2008 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

Non e' necessario creare una partizione per il boot, anche se per certi aspetti puo' tornare utile. La condizione necessaria affinche' le cose -funzionino- e' che esista una directory /boot . Genkernel per quanto invece la tua macchina sia veloce deve metterci almeno qualche minuto di lavoro. I warning non sono errori tuttavia.

----------

## djinnZ

Il warning di genkernel non vuol dire nulla, prova ad abilitare esplicitamente MOUNTBOOT="no" ma se non mi sbaglio dall'ultima versione ti esce sempre e comunque.

Che esista una directory /boot è una semplice scelta, in orihine il kernel era collocato nella radice.

----------

## ckx3009

in ogni caso, se hai piu' di un OS, grub e' molto bravo a gestirteli insieme. il fatto di avere una partizione di boot e' anche una sicurezza perche' si sa che winzozz non sta mai dovre dovrebbe e va a rompere le palle anche all'MBR se non e' sulle sue partizioni. con la partizione di boot ext2 con grub installato, winzozz se ne sta buono buono. oltretutto e' anche piu' facile ripristinare il bootloader se hai una partizione.

nessuno (e nessuna guida) ti *obbliga* a far nulla. quello della guida e' un forte consiglio e a ragione...

se non ti fa problemi riservare quei 64 MB (per esagerare) alla partizione di boot (deve essere partizione primaria, *non* logica) allora io ti consiglio di farla: e' solo una comodita' alla fine. e oltretutto, se ti salta in testa di formattare l'hdd..ti tieni la partizione cosi' hai sempre il tuo bel bootloader.

----------

## djinnZ

La partizione di root separata è nata per far fronte a delle limitazioni dei bootmanager (limite del settore 1024 per il vecchio lilo e per ms fino ad xp, rischio di spostamento della collocazione fisica dell'immagine, necessità di contenere in un solo volume primario i dati su sistemi raid o lvm etc.) o dei filesystem (prime versioni di reiserfs/xfs), in alcuni casi la si mette su fs fat (per condividere l'immagine con il boot manager M$, ad esempio) e non ho provato ma non mi pare che sia necessario metterla su una partizione primaria oggi, sulle slice di sicuro dovrebbe funzionare e quindi non vedo perchè non dovrebbe andare su una partizone estesa, il bootmanager per limitazioni del bios deve risiedere sempre e comunque nell'mbr od in una partizione primaria (e quindi "startable").

Volendo puoi pure avviare a catena i bootmanager (installando i successivi nel settore di avvio delle singole partizioni primarie, non è necessario che siano le stesse e contengano la radice), in questo modo eviti complicazioni rispetto al metodo più rigoroso dell'impiegare un unico bootmanager (che inplica avviare sempre la distribuzione eletta a "principale").

----------

## Scen

Il nostro grande sviluppatore Gentoo Flameeyes tempo fa ha pubblicato un'interessante articoletto a riguardo nel suo blog  :Cool: 

----------

## ugaciaka

fregandomene altamente della creazione del boot e relativo montaggio il sistema minimale installato funziona.

Bello quell'articolo Scen...   :Shocked: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

calma... secondo me urge una precisazione.

dire che "una partizione di boot non è necessaria" non è vero. non è vero perché detto così sembra una cosa detta in senso assoluto, mentre questa frase è vera se, e soltanto se, si sta parlando di un normale sistema privo di particolari accorgimenti sul file system. esistono però alcune situazioni, spesso tutt'altro che infrequenti, nelle quali una partizione dedicata di boot è indispensabile.

alcuni casi:

- sistema con una root in RAID-5 software: i boot-loader non sono in grado di leggere queste partizioni, quindi è necessaria una boot in mirror o su partizione semplice dalla quale poter leggere

- sistema con root criptata. boot deve chiaramente risiedere su partizione esterna non criptata

- sistema con disco organizzato in LVM. ancora una volta i boot-loader non sono in grado di leggere queste partizioni, quindi è necessaria una boot in mirror o su partizione semplice dalla quale poter leggere

sono solo tre esempi, i primi tre che mi vengono in mente, ma c'è da dire che non sono situazioni tanto fuori dal normale. anzi la terza (i dischi in LVM) è una tecnica spesso usata su molti calcolatori personali (personalmente ho dischi LVM e home criptata).

a questo aggiungiamo anche una considerazione di comodo: situazione tipica con windows e linux, e grub che gestisce il boot. se boot non è una partizione dedicata, il giorno che decido di formattare perché voglio cambiare distribuzione o perché voglio metter mano pesantemente alla mia, perdo la configurazione di grub, e quindi perdo *anche* la possibilità di effettuare il boot in windows.

morale della favola: credo sia sbagliato prendere posizioni in modo così drastico ogni diversa soluzione ha le sue ragioni di esistenza, ma debbono essere sempre valutate tutte. non si dovrebbe mai esprimere un parere tanto forte senza prima aver considerato altre realtà, perché quello che io posso considerare un utilizzo nomale del mio calcolatore, per un'altra persona può apparire astruso e contorto, e viceversa.

----------

## ckx3009

d'accordo in tutto con .:chrome:.

tra l'altro come diceva djinnZ, e verificato di persona, grub ha la stupenda possibilita' di essere infilato in qualunque partizione, anche logica. e boota senza nessun problema da partizione logica. quindi per quelle povere bestie che hanno un portatile con hdd formattato con 4 partizioni primarie e hanno il terrore di eliminare 3 di esse, possono far diventare la quarta (generalmente quella riservata allo "stoccaggio" di dati) una partizione estesa e creare all'interno le partizioni logiche, una di queste contenente grub.

----------

